# Weeds in my newly seeded Arden Bermuda



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

On day 12 since seeding and seeing some weeds pop up. (2-3 days since emergence)

I know I have some clover along with some centipede from old turf that was ripped up. Also these 2 weeds seem to be most common ones I'm seeing now.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bump. Any advice? I have some Celsius but Bermuda is only about 8-9 days since emergence so don't want to harm it at this stage. Or is there a better product I need to order?


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Barnyard grass for the top one?


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Did some more hand picking today. These are the 3 main weeds I'm fighting right now. Can anyone identify them?


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

cjackson0314 said:


>


Top one in that picture is nutsedge. Not sure about the other two.


----------



## Debeauxknows (Aug 30, 2019)

I recently seeded Yukon Bermuda on August 10th (day 20) in metro Atlanta, and have many of the same weeds. I assume you are just hand picking? Are you putting anything down? I was under the impression I would have to wait a while for weed control on the new lawn.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes been hand picking so far. Earliest I've read is after the 4th mow to put anything down.


----------

